# Looking for a special box for my wedding party



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, in a little over 5 months (September 9) i will be getting married. I am looking for a box of cigars, either robusto or corona sized) for us to smoke after the reception..

I want this to be a cigar that will be remebered as being the "perfect smoke". Preferrably something with some age to it. 

Does anyone have anything in mind? I do have a bunch of stuff in my humi now, and vendors that carry some nice aged stuff as well, so perhaps i could locate some of your suggestions.. 

I appreciate, in advance, all of your help! Or if some of the members that have the kind of cigar i am interested in for sale, please pm me!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Dude i would try the PSD4 Reserva's. Im doing something similar for my wedding. We're going to have a cigar roller come in and do his thing.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Well, in a little over 5 months (September 9) i will be getting married. I am looking for a box of cigars, either robusto or corona sized) for us to smoke after the reception..
> 
> I want this to be a cigar that will be remebered as being the "perfect smoke". Preferrably something with some age to it.
> 
> ...


'01 Lanceros, can't miss for flavor and elegance. If you need more RG so the NC smokers don't get offended, the RyJ Churchill tubos from '97 or '98 are a super choice. Also, the tubos presentation is always a hit with casual type smokers.

Do be aware that most wedding cigars get pitched after an inch or two so don't be surprised if even primo cigars fail to be properly appreciated by the unwashed masses. Buy something YOU"LL enjoy, it's your wedding, and your memories.

Gordo


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hard to go wrong with CORO's. Recognized by the unwashed and appreciated by anyone. Go with a fresh box (or 2) and save a few for your anniversary's.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Looking for something that everyone will enjoy - maybe the Montecristo #4 is just the right thing. I think that they are full of flavor and almost all will enjoy - from the regular cuban smokers to the beginner or non-smoker.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

joed said:


> Looking for something that everyone will enjoy - maybe the Montecristo #4 is just the right thing. I think that they are full of flavor and almost all will enjoy - from the regular cuban smokers to the beginner or non-smoker.


:tpd: Good choice. Not everyone is a cigar smoker and these are small enough for the novice to handle.

Get an extra box then you can smoke one every anny for the next 25 years.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Agree with the Monte #4. Might also suggest a milder Cuban for those people who are not avid smokers such as the ERDM Choix Supreme... good smoke young.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

on the 'not everyone is a cigar smoker' point (which is a good one) hands down the Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2. Grab a cabinet of 50 and like RPB said, save the other 25 for each passing anniversary. 

the Epicure is the best (milder) robusto from havana IMHO, give me the word and ill send you a 5'er to sample


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the '05 Bolivar PCs are smoking very nice fresh...Buy a cab and you can have one for the next 40 Anniversarys!!


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

From my personal experience, the Monte 4 is the way to go. I just got married on the 18th and brought a box of these for after the rehearsal dinner. The guys there ranged from one or two seasoned pros to quite a few first timers. Everyone smoked and enjoyed their entire stick. Good luck and have fun. 

Foz


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Gordon in NM said:


> '01 Lanceros, can't miss for flavor and elegance. If you need more RG so the NC smokers don't get offended, the RyJ Churchill tubos from '97 or '98 are a super choice. Also, the tubos presentation is always a hit with casual type smokers.
> 
> Gordo


Ah! Two of my favorte smokes! Both are excellent wedding smokes and the R&J Churchill Tubos sure make a hell of a presentation.

On the other hand, like what was said before, most people, even regular cigar smokers, won't appreciate all the nuance that these sticks can offer.

I once took a box of Flor de Cano Selectos to a wedding (mm/hand finished -- $70-$80). I was with the bride's party so most of them know I'd be bringing stuff, but the groom's party had several regular cigar smokers most of whom hardly ever smoked Habanos. Let me tell you, even that box of Flor de Canos sure hit big, just because it was Cuban & had nice flavor.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Foz said:


> From my personal experience, the Monte 4 is the way to go. I just got married on the 18th and brought a box of these for after the rehearsal dinner. The guys there ranged from one or two seasoned pros to quite a few first timers. Everyone smoked and enjoyed their entire stick. Good luck and have fun.
> 
> Foz


:tpd:

I'm a Monte 4 whore so I cannot help but concur!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> either robusto or corona sized
> 
> I want this to be a cigar that will be remebered as being the "perfect smoke". Preferrably something with some age to it.


Justin,
Are you looking to hand these out to just anyone or are they for a select few?
I am saving a box of RyJ Churchill Tubos and a box of Boli Churchill Tubos for each of my resepctive kid's weddings as that makes such a nice presentation when you hand them out. HOWEVER, I will not be handing those things out like if they were candy bars. Those will go to select guests that I know appreciate a fine cigar. I just hate to see so many folks at weddings light up and after a few puffs, the cigars go to waste because they are not smokers.

Once you land on how you intend to use these, now you can plan. On the Robusto, I say go for the CoRo or the SS. You want an awesome smoke just slightly bigger than the robusto, find yourself a box of the PSD2 EL or the Hoyo Piramide EL. Those pups are aging real well.

If the intent is to hand out like candy to some non smokers, Tiparellos work just fine.:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Great suggestions from fellers who know. I'll throw one in as well, maybe Diplomatico #5's.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

some good advice above!
A good point that was stated above is that the majority of the cigars you hand out will end up in ash trays practically unsmoked!

So save a few very special ones for you and your cigar smoking buddies.....and pass out good yet fairly inexpensive cigars to the casual smokers. A big hit and one that always make a good impression are Tubos. You can buy many excellent PC's in tubos that everyone will enjoy.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Good post, I was wondering the same thing. A lot of good info here. Thanks guys! Oh yeah, I am getting married on September 9th also. Good luck with all the wedding planning Justin.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats on the wedding Justin!

I'm with Tom, Boli PCs are good now. If you want bigger MC#2 or Siglo VIs.

Can't go wrong with either. Enjoy your beautiful day man!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

For a reasonable priced tubo (which is a great presentation, especially at a wedding where people won't have humidors if they don't smoke the cigar immediatly) try the Monte tubo or Petit tubo. Montecristo is a great name and the tubes are very cool. If you want to spend more $$ try the Siglo VI Tubos or RyJ Tubos.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

If it were me I would pick up the Montecristo A in 5 count boxes.... each comes in it's own individual slide-top wooden box, they are medium-mild in strength and would make a nice gift!
Plus they are a real "event" cigar at over 9 inches in length.
Depending on how many are in the party it could be a little on the expensive side but I personally would want to do it big on my wedding day because when I get divorced I may only be able to afford a JL#2! :2


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mcgoospot said:


> For a reasonable priced tubo (which is a great presentation, especially at a wedding where people won't have humidors if they don't smoke the cigar immediatly) try the Monte tubo or Petit tubo. Montecristo is a great name and the tubes are very cool. If you want to spend more $$ try the Siglo VI Tubos or RyJ Tubos.


I agree with this. Tubos are nice for these occassions. People can keep the tube as a keep sake. Make you a custom band to go around the tubo. RJT


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> Dude i would try the PSD4 Reserva's.


since i'm an ass, i'll disagree with MiamiE here and back what everyone else with common sense.
while PSD4 Reservas would be a great special occasion cigar for further down the road when justinphilly can kick back and enjoy them himself, would it truely be enjoyed by those at the wedding party who might chomp on a drug store cigar from time to time, or a Helix, or never have smoked a cigar before?

sure, if he can afford it and feels it will make his wedding party that much more enjoyable, go for it... the difference between some great advice Bruce and McGoospot and the cigars they mention and $550-600 box of PSD4 Reservas will not be noticeable by probably 99% of the ppl there.
:sb


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

buy whatever you like, if you want to go ahead and blow over $500 bucks on cigars that 99.9% of the people at your wedding won't fully enjoy. i said it on the "other" site and i'll say it here, your wasting your money if you buy a box of those. the cigar has no impact on the occasion its self, it will be special regardless if it's a PSD4 Reserva or a boli PC. i however would opt for a more reasonable smoke, something lighter, less offensive on the palate, QdO makes some fantastic smokes; the coronas can be had for a reasonable amount of cash, the difficult part is finding some. ah ha, eurika, i managed to find a box for $146 shipped to your door.

here are a few reviews, http://www.cigars-review.org/Quai-D-Orsay-Coronas-Claro.htm


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

OK-threadjack here but wtf is going on here? Is there something posted somewhere else by MiamiE which we should know about?

*You're right. Some stuff that wasn't pertinent to this thread.
OK, took me a week to update it, but it's now in proper line with this thread.
MoTheMan (Moderator)*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good advice from IHTOP. I planned a wedding last year. Here's what I did. My friend John got married last summer, and he's into cigars. 99% of the people at the wedding weren't. So I bought 2 boxes of La Flor del Canos in a tubo for the guests (they dirt cheap) and a box of Cohiba esplendidos for him. I just brought my own. It worked rather well, didn't care that most of the people pitched the FDCs after less than half. Why waste the good stuff?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Good advice from IHTOP. I planned a wedding last year. Here's what I did. My friend John got married last summer, and he's into cigars. 99% of the people at the wedding weren't. So I bought 2 boxes of La Flor del Canos in a tubo for the guests (they dirt cheap) and a box of Cohiba esplendidos for him. I just brought my own. It worked rather well, didn't care that most of the people pitched the FDCs after less than half. Why waste the good stuff?


EXACTLY THE POINT!! :tpd:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the last 2 paragraphs of my initial post in here is what's most important.

ps - smitty, the credit goes to the guys who gave good solid advice on experience, much like yourself (not me, i added nothing). i hope justinphilly takes some of the great members' advice, he won't be sorry at all.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Justin

Congrats on the wedding. Listen to the older guys around here...I wouldn't go over $150 on a box of cigars that few will fully appreciate. Most people at weddings will see that cigar as being lost in the entire event and whatever you give them will be appreciated.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

You can disagree with somebody without being disrespectful.

I agree with those who would keep the good cigars for anniversaries, and only give "good" cigars to those who would appreciate them. But that doesn't mean I'm going to start with the "_who are you going to listen to_" :BS which I see no need for in this conversation.

Smitty ... those FdC tubos ... a PC?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> But that doesn't mean I'm going to start with the "_who are you going to listen to_" :BS which I see no need for in this conversation.


you're right. my fault.

sorry, MiamiE.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> Smitty ... those FdC tubos ... a PC?


Yessir. Pretty decent too considering the price.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Bruce said:


> some good advice above!
> A good point that was stated above is that the majority of the cigars you hand out will end up in ash trays practically unsmoked!
> 
> So save a few very special ones for you and your cigar smoking buddies.....and pass out good yet fairly inexpensive cigars to the casual smokers. A big hit and one that always make a good impression are Tubos. You can buy many excellent PC's in tubos that everyone will enjoy.


No kidding.

Fuentes It's a ____ are probably overkill . Buy a box of good cigars and a box of gum cigars and extend both boxes to each guest. They'll take what they like without waste or insult.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

justinphilly said:


> Well, in a little over 5 months (September 9) i will be getting married. I am looking for a box of cigars, either robusto or corona sized) for us to smoke after the reception..
> 
> I want this to be a cigar that will be remebered as being the "perfect smoke". Preferrably something with some age to it.
> 
> ...


Justin,

By your post it sounds like your looking for a cigar to enjoy with your close friends/wedding party after the reception right? 
If that's the case then your only looking for a single box? I guess it would depend on how many are cigar smokers, or even if they would finish the cigar or not? I think there are several GREAT recommendations here but I wanted to add that if there are only a few people there that actually smoke cigars then you may want to opt for something mild or medium.
Maybe something from Cuaba or like Mike said the QdO's (I've never had one but always read that they are medium at best).

If most of the people at the "after reception" party are not smokers then maybe some of the smaller Cuaba's for them and something special for you and your best man. Keep that box and every year set some time aside to enjoy a cigar with him just to say "thanks for being there for me".

Just my :2


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Get a box of Cremosas and when they all start puking u ...laugh at them and say they can't handle the alcohol and make fun of them all night long...


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

i agree with the buy a box of cheap ones and a box if expensive ones. there are pelnty of excellent tubos that will make a good impression, maybe La Paz Gran coronas, or villiger export tubos. they look good, taste good but wont make you cry if you see them left unsmoked in an ashtray. as for yourself, buy a box that you love, and the idea of buying a box to keep for anniversaries is fantastic.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Iwould like suggest a cigars not famos like many other cuban cigars .the connoisseur of H.Upmann .Is an Hermosos n4 similar a robustos .My be you can find some cabinet already aged because is not so famous and not consumed like many other cigars.I think is a good chose!

An other suggestion is cuaba Distinguidos .Very nice .Box of 10 cigars not much exspansive but fantastic quality!

But if you wont the best but always tolking about robusto the choose must go on Specialy selected of Ramon allones!!


habanaman


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

QDO's are a good choice for a corona, can be found with some age and are generally likeable by all smokers. I would also pick up some A's and Lanceros for the real smokers as they are the perfect event cigars. All the old school cigar smokers love the A and Lancero too.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

hey justin,
if possible after the wedding, try and find a box with the box code from the same mont as your wedding. that way you have cigars to celebrate with years down the road. 

bruce


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

habanaman said:


> An other suggestion is cuaba Distinguidos .Very nice .Box of 10 cigars not much exspansive but fantastic quality!
> 
> habanaman


Oh yeah! Mustn't forget Cuaba. (That's a good point.)

They make a very nice presentation and if the crowd was more cigar savvy, they're not very expensive and smoke very nice w/out being overpowering.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Oh yeah! Mustn't forget Cuaba. (That's a good point.)
> 
> They make a very nice presentation and if the crowd was more cigar savvy, they're not very expensive and smoke very nice w/out being overpowering.


Cuaba's are always a good choice. Nice and classy without being over-bearing or too much of a powerhouse. If you are going to go with Cuaba's though I'd go with the Salomones or the Distinguido's as they are the most impressive and tasty of the line IMO.

XXX


----------

